# Midlands Regional Qualifier (Take 2)



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

Due to me no longer being a member at The Warwickshire, and with the Earls course being "carry only" and even closed quite a bit due to constant wet weather, I am moving the venue to my home club at North Warwickshire Golf Club.

Whilst my club may only be a 9-holer it has 18 excellent different tee's which make each hole very different from par 4's to par 3's & par 5's to par 4's and creating some very demanding doglegs, it is a Heathland course so I am confident that I would not have any last minute issues should we have any very bad wet weather leading up to the date, it can throw it down for days and then stop and be playable in less than 30mins, it drains superb.  

If you think its an easy course then come and take it on and get your free pass to the main event at hillside by winning the qualifier, but be prepared to be sucked in and lose some balls in the gorse, heather and long straw just off the fairways as she plays quite tight in places, oh and practice chipping out of trees also, we've plenty of those also :thup:

Due to moving the venue I am going to propose to move the day/date also as unlike The Warwickshire a weekend date will be available to me so no time off work or holidays need to be taken.

As such I hope to attract more people to the qualifier, I appreciate this new day/date or venue may not suit some of you with your names down already, but as what is always said when organising these meets, you can't please everyone, but this way I have no worries leading up to the event as the qualifying rounds will go ahead unless there's 6" of snow :thup:

The cost of playing will only be Â£15 :whoo:

Please confirm your continued interest and availability for either the original date being *Friday 27th March* or *Sunday 15th March.* I will leave this choice open to the names below and hopefully some new entries until next Friday when I will then confirm the date.

Thank you.

1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle
12/ Sweatysock41
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor
15/ Callwayne


----------



## Scrindle (Jan 3, 2015)

15 March would be good for me.  27 March could now be a question mark due to a potential job change.


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

1/ *Fish (15)*
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy 
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874
10/ Bigfoot
11/ *Scrindle (15)*
12/ Sweatysock41
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor
15/ Callwayne


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2015)

Cant do 27th any more (as per original thread), can do the 15th if you hold it then.

Shame not at the Warkwickshire as not played there before but more than happy to return and have another go at your track (and have you serve me a pint  )


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 3, 2015)

1/ Fish (15)
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown *(15)*
4/ fundy 
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle (15)
12/ Sweatysock41
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor
15/ Callwayne


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

1/ Fish *(15)*
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown *(15)*
4/ fundy *(15)*
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle *(15)*
12/ Sweatysock41
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor
15/ Callwayne


----------



## PIng (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm ok for either date.


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

PIng said:



			I'm ok for either date.
		
Click to expand...

OK, would prefer it to be the 15th then along with the current majority.

1/ Fish *(15)*
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown *(15)*
4/ fundy *(15)*
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng *(15)*
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle *(15)*
12/ Sweatysock41
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor
15/ Callwayne


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 3, 2015)

As it ok for a Friday before, I prefer the Friday. Saturday would be my second choice.


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			As it ok for a Friday before, I prefer the Friday. Saturday would be my second choice.
		
Click to expand...

Saturday isn't an option, its either the original Friday date or Sunday 15th.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fish, You're right to warn them not to take it lightly Friday would be the only date I could make though.


----------



## glynntaylor (Jan 3, 2015)

How do. I too can only do the friday as its my 5th wedding anniversary weekend on the Sunday. If I cannot attend then I'm sure they'll be another meet soon I could go to.


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2015)

This is still open to anyone, not just the names on the list so far, anyone who would like to take part whether competing in the qualifier or using it as a local meet please continue to state your interest and preferred date.


1/ Fish (*15/27*)
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown (*15*)
4/ fundy (*15*)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng (*15/27*)
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874 (*27*)
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle (*15*)
12/ Sweatysock41 (*27*)
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor (*27*)
15/ Callwayne


----------



## callawayne (Jan 5, 2015)

27th for me


----------



## Daffy2.0 (Jan 5, 2015)

You can put me down as an option for Sunday 15th March.

I happened to play the Warwickshire Earls course about 6 weeks ago, and it was sodden!! This was even before any significant downpours 

Beautiful course mind!


----------



## callawayne (Jan 5, 2015)

Just to inform everyone that 15th march is mothers day.in case you have any arrangements


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2015)

This is still open to anyone, not just the names on the list so far, anyone who would like to take part whether competing in the qualifier or using it as a local meet please continue to state your interest and preferred date.


1/ Fish (*15/27*)
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown (*15*)
4/ fundy (*15*)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng (*15/27*)
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874 (*27*)
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle *(15*)
12/ Sweatysock41 (*27*)
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor (*27*)
15/ Callwayne (*27*)
16/ Dayy2.0 (*15*)


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 6, 2015)

1/ Fish (15/27)
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown (15/27)
4/ fundy (15)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng (15/27)
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874 (27)
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle (15)
12/ Sweatysock41 (27)
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor (27)
15/ Callwayne (27)
16/ Dayy2.0 (15)


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2015)

1/ Fish (15/27)
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown (15/27)
4/ fundy (15)
5/ Crow (27)
6/ hovis
7/ PIng (15/27)
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874 (27)
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle (15)
12/ Sweatysock41 (27)
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor (27)
15/ Callwayne (27)
16/ Dayy2.0 (15)


27th is okay for me but can't do 15th.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 6, 2015)

If it's going to be Mothers Day, take me off the list please.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 6, 2015)

1/ Fish (15/27)
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown (15/27)
4/ fundy (15)
5/ Crow (27)
6/ hovis
7/ PIng (15/27)
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874 (27)
10/ Bigfoot (27)
11/ Scrindle (15)
12/ Sweatysock41 (27)
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor (27)
15/ Callwayne (27)
16/ Dayy2.0 (15)

I can do the 27th as originallly set but I am on nights on the 14th so could not make the 15th.
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-Qualifier-(Take-2)/page2#Ii2t6F8ljX2o5YpJ.99


----------



## hovis (Jan 6, 2015)

Im out thanks fish.


----------



## ibsmith04 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,

I'd like to play if its on Friday 27th.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2015)

This looks like its swinging heavily towards the original day & date, being Friday 27th.

Those at present that have put both day/dates as available would currently make the numbers up to 10 for the Friday, which is a little lower than expected but it is what it is!

The 3 that have stated the 15th only (Mothers Day), please let me know if the 27th is definitely still out for you, although it was the original day/date.

I am currently waiting for 3 replies from the list, but their choice wouldn't affect the majority at this time.

Anyone can still join this qualifier, please continue to state your interest and lets get some more numbers, you do not need to be in the qualifier to come along and play, just treat it as a meet and play with some new faces :thup:

1/ Fish (*27*)
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown (*15/27*)
4/ fundy (*15*)
5/ Crow (*27*)
6/ PIng (*15/27*)
7/ fenwayrich
8/ wrighty 1874 (*27*)
9/ Bigfoot (*27*)
10/ Scrindle (*15*)
11/ Sweatysock41 (*27*)
12/ Quinn
13/ Glynn Taylor (*27*)
14/ Callwayne (*27*)
15/ Daffy2.0 (*15*)
16/ Ibsmith04 (*27*)


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2015)

1/ Fish (*27*)
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown (*15/27*)
4/ fundy (*15*)
5/ Crow (*27*)
6/ PIng (*15/27*)
7/ fenwayrich (*15*)
8/ wrighty 1874 (*27*)
9/ Bigfoot (*27*)
10/ Scrindle (*15*)
11/ Sweatysock41 (*27*)
12/ Quinn
13/ Glynn Taylor (*27*)
14/ Callwayne (*27*)
15/ Daffy2.0 (*15*)
16/ Ibsmith04 (*27*)


----------



## quinn (Jan 7, 2015)

Can only do the 15 th


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll put my name down as a maybe if that's ok. Can't confirm until much nearer the date though. So either date.


----------



## la_lucha (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm out but thanks for taking this on again.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2015)

OK, lets clarify a few points.

The only thing that has changed at this point is the venue because we are leaning heavily towards the original Friday 27th day & date currently, its a shame that a few have dropped out, I hope its not wholly because of the venue because it is in excellent condition and is a very good test of golf, but if it is, well I can't do anything about that and with the Earls course constantly carry only and very sodden, it just isn't worth me worrying about a last minute problem so its best the venue is secured to a heathland course where the weather will not become an issue whilst also keeping costs down to a minimum.

We need no less than 10 entrants for it to become an official qualifier, the winner of the Midlands Region will then receive a free entry (green fee) to Hillside for the final worth Â£75. If we were able to increase our participation as a region to 30, we would then have 2 winners going forward, unfortunately I feel this is well out of reach 

As we currently stand there are 8 in favour of the 15th and 11 for the 27th but there are 3 joint either/or, so at present we have only a guaranteed 11 entries if we lose the 5 that can only attend the 15th!

So, with a free green fee worth Â£75 and if we get a full allocation from across the country there could be some help towards travelling (fuel) costs also, please continue to add your interest :thup:

You do not need to be from the Midlands to enter :smirk:


1/ Fish (*27*)
2/ Davemc1 (*15/27*)
3/ Upsidedown (*15/27*)
4/ fundy (*15*)
5/ Crow (*27*)
6/ PIng (*15/27*)
7/ fenwayrich (*15*)
8/ wrighty 1874 (*27*)
9/ Bigfoot (*27*)
10/ Scrindle (*15*)
11/ Sweatysock41 (*27*)
12/ Quinn (*15*)
13/ Glynn Taylor (*27*)
14/ Callwayne (*27*)
15/ Daffy2.0 (*15*)
16/ Ibsmith04 (*27*)


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			We need no less than 10 entrants for it to become an official qualifier, the winner of the Midlands Region will then receive a free entry (green fee) to Hillside for the final worth Â£75. If we were able to increase our participation as a region to 30, we would then have 2 winners going forward, unfortunately I feel this is well out of reach 

Click to expand...

Is there not a scratch winner AND a handicap winner qualifying, or has that been changed now?


----------



## Val (Jan 8, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Is there not a scratch winner AND a handicap winner qualifying, or has that been changed now?
		
Click to expand...

Just a HC winner guaranteed for now,


----------



## Fish (Jan 10, 2015)

OK, everyone has got back to me now so the day & date by majority is Friday 27th, which was the original date, time TBC.

Can those highlighted below please confirm they are still unable to attend the 27th, it will be a shame to lose you but I have to go with the majority numbers.

Please continue to state your interest if you would like play on this day either as a friendly meet or in the Hillside qualifier.

1/ Fish 
2/ Davemc1 
3/ Upsidedown 
4/ Sweatysock41 
5/ Crow 
6/ PIng 
7/ Glynn Taylor
8/ wrighty 1874 
9/ Bigfoot 
10/ Callwayne 
11/ Ibsmith04 

12/ *Quinn *
13/ *fenwayrich* 
14/ *Scrindle* 
15/ *Daffy2.0* 
16/ *fundy*


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2015)

Im a definite no for the 27th sadly Robin, clashes with my dads golf day at Brocket Hall, hope the day goes well and Ill come up and play North Warks again on a different date hopefully


----------



## quinn (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm a definate no,


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 10, 2015)

Is that for this meet or are there no scratch winners at any meet?



Val said:



			Just a HC winner guaranteed for now,
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Jan 10, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Is that for this meet or are there no scratch winners at any meet?
		
Click to expand...

For all currently, more info to come shortly nick


----------



## fenwayrich (Jan 11, 2015)

I can't make it sadly, a society I am a member of has chosen that date for the first meeting of the year.


----------



## mexicomark (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Robin,
Sorry for the late response on this. I've been in golf hibernation over the winter! 

If its not too late and you've got a space left I'll join you on this. Shall see if I can go one better than last time and win the thing outright! Still can't believe I lost at Hillside on count back! Don't think my chances are very high though as my handicap has come down significantly since last year. Still its the taking part that counts. Let me know when you need money etc. 

Mark


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2015)

OK, everyone has got back to me now so the day & date by majority is Friday 27th, which was the original date, tee time TBC.

Can those highlighted below please confirm they are still unable to attend the 27th, it will be a shame to lose you but I have to go with the majority numbers.

Please continue to state your interest if you would like play on this day either as a friendly meet or in the Hillside qualifier.

1/ Fish
2/ Davemc1
3/ Upsidedown
4/ Sweatysock41
5/ Crow
6/ PIng
7/ Glynn Taylor
8/ wrighty 1874
9/ Bigfoot
10/ Callwayne
11/ Ibsmith04
12/ mexicomark

13/ *Scrindle*
14/ *Daffy2.0*


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2015)

Payment for entry to the qualifier is now due, please see all details HERE on how to pay directly, please let me know when you have done so, so I can mark your name accordingly.

All the T&C's (Rules) are also now HERE. 

I do not require the Â£15 green fee at this time but details can be sent to you should you require to get it out of the way early.

Thank you.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jan 14, 2015)

Payment for National Comp made Robin looking forward to it - a while since I've played North Warwickshire.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2015)

OK, everyone has got back to me now so the day & date by majority is Friday 27th, which was the original date, tee time TBC.

Can those highlighted below please confirm they are still unable to attend the 27th, it will be a shame to lose you but I have to go with the majority numbers.

Please continue to state your interest if you would like join us and play on this day either as a friendly meet or in the Race to Hillside qualifier.

1/ Fish
2/ Davemc1
3/ Upsidedown
4/ Sweatysock41 *
5/ Crow
6/ PIng
7/ Glynn Taylor
8/ wrighty 1874
9/ Bigfoot
10/ Callwayne
11/ Ibsmith04
12/ mexicomark *

13/ *Scrindle*
14/ *Daffy2.0*

* Qualifier paid


----------



## Scrindle (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the PM poke - I've not been getting notifications!

Unfortunately I will have to bail I think. March is currently quite uncertain because I may be about to change company, which makes weekend arrangements more preferable at the moment.

That said I wasn't aware the 15th was Mother's day so that is likely off the cards too 

Apologies all.


----------



## Crow (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Fish, entry payment to Val made today.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 18, 2015)

I emailed Val the other day for details and waiting on a reply.


----------



## ibsmith04 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have just made my payment to bigvalgolf@gmail.com via paypal.

cheers
Ian


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2015)

OK, everyone has got back to me now so the day & date by majority is Friday 27th, which was the original date, tee time TBC.

Can those highlighted below please confirm they are still unable to attend the 27th, it will be a shame to lose you but I have to go with the majority numbers.

*Please continue to state your interest* if you would like join us and play on this day either as a friendly meet or in the Race to Hillside qualifier.

1/ Fish
2/ Davemc1
3/ Upsidedown
4/ Sweatysock41 *
5/ Crow *
6/ PIng
7/ Glynn Taylor
8/ wrighty 1874
9/ Bigfoot
10/ Callwayne
11/ Ibsmith04 *
12/ mexicomark *

13/ *Daffy2.0*

* Qualifier paid


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Im deffo in for this now, but I'm  going to use it as a friendly mate, saving the comp for alwoodley.


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2015)

OK, everyone has got back to me now so the day & date by majority is Friday 27th, which was the original date, tee time TBC.

Can those highlighted below please confirm they are still unable to attend the 27th, it will be a shame to lose you but I have to go with the majority numbers.

*Please continue to state your interest* if you would like join us and play on this day either as a friendly meet or in the Race to Hillside qualifier.

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown *
3/ Sweatysock41 *
4/ Crow *
5/ Ibsmith04 *
6/ mexicomark *
7/ wrighty 1874
8/ Bigfoot
9/ Callwayne
10/ Ping
11/ Glynn Taylor
12/ Davemc1 (NQ)

13/ *Daffy2.0*

* Qualifier paid


----------



## PIng (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm still ok for this but only as a forum meet, not entering the main comp. Let me know when you need payment. And thanks for organising again.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 19, 2015)

I've sent a cheque to Martin for my entry to NWGC meet on 27th March.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 19, 2015)

I have transferred my fee to Martin too.


----------



## Val (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll stick a payment update this weekend and hopeful we have the bulk of entrants fees in


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

Paid entries so far, let me know if ive missed you

crow
ibsmith04
upsidedown1
mexicomark
Sweatysock41
Bigfoot
wrighty1874
fish


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2015)

crow
ibsmith04
upsidedown1
mexicomark
Sweatysock41
Bigfoot
wrighty1874


No change to entries other than Fish paid to enter elsewhere first


----------



## Crow (Feb 2, 2015)

Getting closer now!

I've just been looking at the website and think I need to start working on accuracy! (That second hole tee shot looks scary, would a 9 iron over the tree to get on the fairway destroy any semblance of respect I might have on the forum? )
http://www.northwarwickshiregolfclub.co.uk/tour-of-the-course/


Looks like there are still spaces left folks so get your names down for what should be a cracking day with a great prize on offer for the winner!

I'm looking forward to playing what appears to be a thinking man's course. (But I bet I'll lose my self control after a few holes and try ripping some drivers )


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2015)

OK, everyone has got back to me now so the day & date by majority is Friday 27th, which was the original date, tee time TBC.

Can those highlighted in *bold* please confirm they are still unable to attend the 27th, it will be a shame to lose you but I have to go with the majority numbers.

Can those in red please let me know if you are still 100% attending and if entering the qualifier get your Â£10 entry to Val off ASAP.

Please continue to state your interest if you would like join us and play on this day either as a friendly meet or in the Race to Hillside qualifier.

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown *
3/ Sweatysock41 *
4/ Crow *
5/ Ibsmith04 *
6/ mexicomark *
7/ wrighty 1874*
8/ Bigfoot*
9/ Callwayne
10/ Glynn Taylor
11/ Ping (NQ)
12/ Davemc1 (NQ)

*13/ Daffy2.0*

* Qualifier paid


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2015)

Crow said:



			Getting closer now!

*I've just been looking at the website and think I need to start working on accuracy! (That second hole tee shot looks scary, would a 9 iron over the tree to get on the fairway destroy any semblance of respect I might have on the forum? )*
http://www.northwarwickshiregolfclub.co.uk/tour-of-the-course/


Looks like there are still spaces left folks so get your names down for what should be a cracking day with a great prize on offer for the winner!

I'm looking forward to playing what appears to be a thinking man's course. (But I bet I'll lose my self control after a few holes and try ripping some drivers )
		
Click to expand...

I hit 4 iron off it the first time round, and 5 iron the second time round. Thought Id hit ok shots both times and was in the trees on the left both times!


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2015)

Crow said:



			Getting closer now!

I've just been looking at the website and think I need to start working on accuracy! (That second hole tee shot looks scary, would a 9 iron over the tree to get on the fairway destroy any semblance of respect I might have on the forum? )
http://www.northwarwickshiregolfclub.co.uk/tour-of-the-course/


Looks like there are still spaces left folks so get your names down for what should be a cracking day with a great prize on offer for the winner!

I'm looking forward to playing what appears to be a thinking man's course. (But I bet I'll lose my self control after a few holes and try ripping some drivers )
		
Click to expand...

You need to be either brave off the 2nd taking the line over the OOB boundary hedge and draw the ball in, hit it short and dead straight but then that makes for a tougher 2nd shot to a green protected by another dogleg or long off the tee with a late fade, anything else and you'll be either OOB, in the trees on the right or trees on the left.  It does favour the left side of the fairway or you will be blind and have to carry trees again to find the long but narrow green!

The second time around is much more straight forward as the tee is on the fairway side of the hole but it draws you into a false sense of comfort and will bite you!


----------



## glynntaylor (Feb 3, 2015)

Val/Fish,

All paid for me via pay pal!

Looking forward to it all!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2015)

In a change of plan, I will now enter the comp here as well alwoodley. Will send the extra 10er over to Martin weekendish.

Must love giving money away...!


----------



## callawayne (Feb 3, 2015)

hi fish just paid mine.


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2015)

Please continue to state your interest if you would like join us on Friday March 27th at North Warwickshire Golf Club and play on this day either as a friendly forum meet or in the Race to Hillside qualifier, everyone is welcome :thup:

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown *
3/ Sweatysock41 *
4/ Crow *
5/ Ibsmith04 *
6/ mexicomark *
7/ wrighty 1874*
8/ Bigfoot*
9/ Callwayne*
10/ Glynn Taylor*
11/ Davemc1 
12/ Ping (NQ)


* Qualifier paid


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2015)

The tee times for this qualifier will be 10.00, 10.08 & 10.16, if we get any more players looking to join us the next tee time be earlier (09.52) not later due to a competition being held now from lunchtime.

I shall make a draw for the current 3 x 4-balls over the next day or 2.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 4, 2015)

Perfect tee times - gives me time to get there and plenty of time to get home and at the theatre for 7.30.

Well done Fish!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 5, 2015)

When doing the draw Robin, I'd appreciate the latest tee we have.  It's a couple of hours from me if I don't decide to stay over the night before. 

Ta la


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			When doing the draw Robin, I'd appreciate the latest tee we have.  It's a couple of hours from me if I don't decide to stay over the night before. 

Ta la 

Click to expand...

The draw will be to determine the 4-balls, not for the times, who ever gets drawn with me will be going out first, but I will leave you out and add you to the last group as your travelling the furthest, I'm nice like that :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2015)

**Announcement**

My existing and soon to be old club have served me with a curve ball this morning via email stating that the B-team competition & dinner that was cancelled last year due to a lack of participants and was rearranged a couple of weeks ago for our same day (March 27th) but with a start time of 12.45, is now a shotgun start and as such they require the "course" to be cleared by 12.45 :angry:

This means we cannot play at North Warwickshire, *BUT*, *Coventry Golf Club* to which I joined 2 weeks ago has stepped in and have done me a great deal :thup:

As far as you guys are concerned its just a change of venue in the same area but at a far more superior course, clubhouse and overall set-up.  I will be personally subsidising the difference between what I announced the green fee was at NWGC and that of Coventry Golf Club, so I hope you all look at this and accept this as simply just a great free upgrade :thup: 

I truly can't imagine anyone would want or need to drop out because of this as the course is by far the best in our area IMO.

I will be sending you all some payment details so if you could deal with those ASAP it would be really appreciated as I need to pay CGC cash shortly.

Thank you and sorry for any inconvenience caused but this was totally out of my control and I didn't see it coming as everything had been agreed in principle.

Robin


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 18, 2015)

Are we still teeing off around the same time and if so is there chance to get bacon buttie and coffee before the off ?


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 18, 2015)

In light of this latest change any chance I could dub in? Fancied playing the Coventry for a while.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 18, 2015)

How much is the extra Robin? I personally have no issue with paying more for a better course, and I don't think it's right you should be footing the bill :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Are we still teeing off around the same time and if so is there chance to get bacon buttie and coffee before the off ?
		
Click to expand...

Same tee times, I'll find out what time the kitchen opens, I'm not sure at the moment, not been to the club that early before, but we have a coffee machine in the Pro shop.


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			In light of this latest change any chance I could dub in? Fancied playing the Coventry for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, due to the circumstances I only asked for and got the 12 confirmed places (3 x tee times), they don't have or allow society's on Fridays normally, we have specific days only for them, this was a huge favour the secretary & Pro did for me/us.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			**Announcement**

My existing and soon to be old club have served me with a curve ball this morning via email stating that the B-team competition & dinner that was cancelled last year due to a lack of participants and was rearranged a couple of weeks ago for our same day (March 27th) but with a start time of 12.45, is now a shotgun start and as such they require the "course" to be cleared by 12.45 :angry:

This means we cannot play at North Warwickshire, *BUT*, *Coventry Golf Club* to which I joined 2 weeks ago has stepped in and have done me a great deal :thup:

As far as you guys are concerned its just a change of venue in the same area but at a far more superior course, clubhouse and overall set-up.  I will be personally subsidising the difference between what I announced the green fee was at NWGC and that of Coventry Golf Club, so I hope you all look at this and accept this as simply just a great free upgrade :thup: 

I truly can't imagine anyone would want or need to drop out because of this as the course is by far the best in our area IMO.

I will be sending you all some payment details so if you could deal with those ASAP it would be really appreciated as I need to pay CGC cash shortly.

Thank you and sorry for any inconvenience caused but this was totally out of my control and I didn't see it coming as everything had been agreed in principle.

Robin
		
Click to expand...

I'm not playing but kudos to Fish for this :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			How much is the extra Robin? I personally have no issue with paying more for a better course, and I don't think it's right you should be footing the bill :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks anyway Dave but as I've said to others who have also offered in PM's, it is what it is and I'm not moving the goal posts or putting others in an uncomfortable position that they would feel they'd have to pay more also because others have.

You can buy me a pint afterwards :cheers:


----------



## Crow (Feb 18, 2015)

Brilliant work at short notice Robin!

Course looks great and it puts an end to the tricky decision of what club to take on the second tee at NWGC.


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2015)

Crow said:



			Brilliant work at short notice Robin!

Course looks great and it puts an end to the tricky decision of what club to take on the second tee at NWGC. 

Click to expand...

You'll have a few more testing decisions to make at Coventry :smirk:


----------



## Crow (Feb 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			You'll have a few more testing decisions to make at Coventry :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I'd better start looking at the course layout then, do you know if we'll be playing from the yellow or the white tees?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 18, 2015)

If Robin can sweet talk Sutty, then hopefully the whites.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2015)

Crow said:



			I'd better start looking at the course layout then, do you know if we'll be playing from the yellow or the white tees?
		
Click to expand...




wrighty1874 said:



			If Robin can sweet talk Sutty, then hopefully the whites.
		
Click to expand...

Due to the current conditions the yellows and white blocks are in a kind of midway position together, however, hopefully by the end of next month there will be a clearer distinction.

Although the whites are further back by 393yds overall the yellows can be tougher as the indexes are considerably different!  Take the 1st, it can be a tough 457yd par 4 index 6 off the yellows but off the whites its a 482yd comfortable par 5 index 12, an extra shot for only 25yds!   In the main the difference between the 2 blocks is only around 10-15yds, other than the 10th which again is a par 4 upped to a par 5 but for a 55yd difference!  The yellows are a par 71 and whites a par 73 so for me the whites suits the higher handicapper who's playing OK, so I'll see what I can do :smirk: 

I'll ask the question but I'm not pushing my luck, they've already been excellent for me.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not playing but kudos to Fish for this :thup:
		
Click to expand...


That's tremendous well done Fish.


from what I read about Coventry GC it is a very good venue.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			That's tremendous, well done Fish.


from what I read about Coventry GC it is a very good venue.
		
Click to expand...

The club has a long and fruitful history due to its relationship with Dr Phil Weaver OBE who started his career as a young assistant Pro at Beau Desert before coming to Coventry Golf Club as the Pro and course manager.  He was chairman of the PGA from 1989 and also on the Ryder Cup committee between 1989 & 2005 and is still involved to date as a member of the Ryder Cup stakeholder and Policy Board. He was awarded his OBE for services to golf in 2013.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2015)

Forum meet some point soon then


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Forum meet some point soon then 

Click to expand...

:thup:

iirc it's held local open qualifying too?


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Forum meet some point soon then 

Click to expand...

That's a given, well worth travelling to :thup:



pbrown7582 said:



			:thup:

iirc it's held local open qualifying too?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, its very well regarded here in the Midlands.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			That's a given, well worth travelling to :thup:



Yes, its very well regarded here in the Midlands.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think you've now found your "home" Rob, both course and club wise, or still early days?

No dawdling at the halfway hut, now.....


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Do you think you've now found your "home" Rob, both course and club wise, or still early days?

No dawdling at the halfway hut, now.....

Click to expand...

Yes, its like going to see a new house, as soon as you step over the threshold you just know it feels right :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yes, its like going to see a new house, as soon as you step over the threshold you just know it feels right :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, a splash of red paint always help though.


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			Due to the current conditions the yellows and white blocks are in a kind of midway position together, however, hopefully *by the end of next month *there will be a clearer distinction.
		
Click to expand...

This has drawn my attention to the date, which for some reason I'd got in my head as being 27th Feb, even to the point of booking a day's holiday.
Scrolling back a few pages I see it's actually 27th March!
Could have been a lonely round.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2015)

Received payments from;

Crow
Ibsmith04
Mexicomark
Bigfoot
Ping

and I think Ben, Upsidedown (C Gilg?)

Thank you :thup:

Although there is a very good coffee machine in the Pro shop, if there's enough demand I can arrange for a bacon buttie on arrival even though our kitchen isn't officially open until later, please let me know if you'd like me to order these?


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			Received payments from;

Crow
Ibsmith04
Mexicomark
Bigfoot
Ping

and I think Ben, Upsidedown (C Gilg?)

Thank you :thup:

Although there is a very good coffee machine in the Pro shop, if there's enough demand I can arrange for a bacon buttie on arrival even though our kitchen isn't officially open until later, please let me know if you'd like me to order these?
		
Click to expand...

Yup that's me Robin and I'm up for a bacon buttie :thup:


----------



## Crow (Feb 21, 2015)

A bacon buttie is a huge part of any forum meet so yes please from me.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 21, 2015)

I've payed Val to be in the comp, And who doesn't love a bacon buttie :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 21, 2015)

Paid into Lisa Hopkins a/c today.


----------



## PIng (Feb 21, 2015)

Bacon butty for me too please Robin.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Feb 22, 2015)

Fish, that's a great deal and very generous on your part - least I can do is offer you a knock around my future club once I've completed the formalities.  You may need your crampons though it's a bit hilly - just about to join Atherstone.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 22, 2015)

sweatysock41 said:



			You may need your crampons though it's a bit hilly - just about to join Atherstone.
		
Click to expand...


Never mind the crampons, it's oxygen you will need.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Feb 22, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Never mind the crampons, it's oxygen you will need.
		
Click to expand...

I'm under orders to lose a bit of ballast so I think this will help.  I had the same thoughts but didn't find it too bad after the 4th, the first is a bit of a shock to the system though - one thing you can't say is every hole is the same.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 22, 2015)

sweatysock41 said:



			You may need your crampons though it's a bit hilly - just about to join Atherstone.
		
Click to expand...

Oh err playing there in Seniors mixed later, better warn HiD


----------



## sweatysock41 (Feb 22, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Oh err playing there in Seniors mixed later, better warn HiD 

Click to expand...

Website does flyovers so that will give you some idea.

Robin,

Payment made via PP.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 23, 2015)

Might play Atherstone on Friday. Looks a great track.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2015)

Received payments from;

Crow
Ibsmith04
Mexicomark
Bigfoot
Ping
Upsidedown 
Sweatsock41
Glynntaylor

Thank you :thup:

Although there is a very good coffee machine in the Pro shop, if there's enough demand I can arrange through the Pro for a bacon buttie on arrival even though our kitchen isn't officially open until later, please let me know if you'd like me to order these?

Bacon Butties

Fish
Upsidedown
Crow
DaveMc1
Ping
Glynntaylor

Draw will take place as soon as all monies are cleared :swing:


----------



## glynntaylor (Feb 23, 2015)

Fish, 

Could you put me down for a full English please with extra meat.........thanks! 

Obviously only joking... A bacon buttie would be marvellous and thank you.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2015)

Received payments from;

Crow
Ibsmith04
Mexicomark
Bigfoot
Ping
Upsidedown
Sweatsock41
Glynntaylor
Wrighty1874
DaveMc1

Thank you :thup:

Although there is a very good coffee machine in the Pro shop, if there's enough demand I can arrange through the Pro for a bacon buttie on arrival even though our kitchen isn't officially open until later, please let me know if you'd like me to order these?

Bacon Butties

Fish
Upsidedown
Crow
DaveMc1
Ping
Glynntaylor

Draw will take place as soon as all monies are cleared :swing:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 23, 2015)

Bacon butty for me please Robin.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2015)

Does anyone have direct contact with Callawayne, he's not been signed into GM since the evening of the 18th February after my PM's to everyone but he's not responding to my PM's or this thread. 

I need to know he's still OK for this and get CGC paid.


----------



## glynntaylor (Feb 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Does anyone have direct contact with Callawayne, he's not been signed into GM since the evening of the 18th February after my PM's to everyone but he's not responding to my PM's or this thread. 

I need to know he's still OK for this and get CGC paid.
		
Click to expand...

I do! Leave it with me.


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Does anyone have direct contact with Callawayne, he's not been signed into GM since the evening of the 18th February after my PM's to everyone but he's not responding to my PM's or this thread. 

I need to know he's still OK for this and get CGC paid.
		
Click to expand...

He's paid his entry fee


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2015)

Val said:



			He's paid his entry fee
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, everyone in my qualifying meet has other than P1ng, its all sorted now hopefully, contact via a 3rd party has now been made :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2015)

***The Draw***

10.00: Fish: Ibsmith04: Sweatysock41: Glynntaylor:

10.08: Crow: Mexicomark: Bigfoot: P1ng: 

10.16: Upsidedown: Wrighty1874: DaveMc1: Callawayne

We have a practice net, a good chipping area, putting green and an open range (own balls), you will see it as you drive in on the right.

I shall be on site early (08.30-ish) to ensure everything is ready for us, get a bit of practice in and then mill around to greet you all as you arrive. 

If you go into the Pro shop through the gap to the right of the clubhouse doors, the Pro or his assistant will let you know where I am, you can get a decent coffee from their and the bacon butties will be made available also.

*Bacon Butties*

Fish
Upsidedown
Crow
DaveMc1
Ping
Glynntaylor
Wrighty1874

See you all on the 27th :thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 24, 2015)

Hope I am not too late for the bacon butties. Yes please.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2015)

Bigfoot said:



			Hope I am not too late for the bacon butties. Yes please.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Crow (Feb 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			See you all on the 27th :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And just in case there's anybody else as stupid as me, that's 27th March, not February.


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing you all on Friday, any more for the bacon butties?

*Bacon Butties*

Fish
Upsidedown
Crow
DaveMc1
Ping
Glynntaylor
Wrighty1874
Bigfoot


----------



## ibsmith04 (Mar 24, 2015)

You have asked so nicely, that it would be positively rude to decline, so please put me down a for a bacon buttie.
See you on Friday, lets hope for a dry day !

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2015)

I think I'll just order the full 12 then as some people aren't that frequent on here and I wouldn't want anyone to miss out, I'm sure if there's a couple spare they'll get scoffed :smirk:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 24, 2015)

Too right.


----------



## callawayne (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes please fish


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 24, 2015)

I will certainly help out if the extra ones need disposal.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Mar 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			I think I'll just order the full 12 then as some people aren't that frequent on here and I wouldn't want anyone to miss out, I'm sure if there's a couple spare they'll get scoffed :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

And there was me thinking about my waistline and trying to resist Now you've gone to all that trouble I'll have to help get rid of them :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2015)

Fish has said that coffee and bacon rolls will be served at 09:30 guys 

Enjoy :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 24, 2015)

On the way down I'll be calling into golf depot chester. If anyone wants any balls, gloves etc picking up, just let me know :thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			On the way down I'll be calling into golf depot chester. If anyone wants any balls, gloves etc picking up, just let me know :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you stocking up for Sunday?


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm terrified of your place! Done the course flyover last night, and I've decided to give the 12th a miss! Haha

hope the forecasted 46mph winds (it's gone up from yesterday) are all down wind...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 25, 2015)

Did you get sorted at Kenilworth?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fish has said that coffee and bacon rolls will be served at 09:30 guys 

Enjoy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 25, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Did you get sorted at Kenilworth?
		
Click to expand...


Yeah mate, all good. No probs at all


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dave,I might get there for 1pm if I can sweet talk my boss. There are 17 off tomorrow, so I wouldn't think one more will make much difference. If I can't get a half day, I'll be up there for 5 ish. Say hello and see how you got on.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 26, 2015)

Guys Fish will be there from 8.30 & you can find him by asking in the pro shop. Cheers.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope to be there 9 to 9.15 :thup:


----------



## PIng (Mar 26, 2015)

Dropping the wife off in Edgbaston at 8.15, so depending on traffic hope to be there 9ish.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2015)

Good luck to you all tomorrow play well and enjoy


----------



## sweatysock41 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh lots of words rhyming with the place you put a boats oars.  

It doesn't matter what the outcome is tomorrow I won't be at Hillside.  Work in their infinite wisdom told me I have to do a presentation in Paris the day before (don't get any ideas about the romantic part of Paris - it isn't)  and they have conveniently organised a follow up meeting on the morning of Hillside.

My final tomorrow then, good company (and bear with me guys a moan about work for the first hole only - I promise)


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 26, 2015)

I aim to be there by 9 but predicting the traffic at junction 4 of the M5 is difficult at present , due to road works. I will set out early. Can't miss out on the butties now can I?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll be there 9.30 ish.


----------



## Crow (Mar 26, 2015)

See you all tomorrow guys, hope to be there around 9ish, the smell of bacon will be drawing me there but the roadworks on the A45 will be doing their best to delay me.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 27, 2015)

Is Fish going to be allowed back on the forum to post the results of the event that he has had the courtesy to organise?


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Is Fish going to be allowed back on the forum to post the results of the event that he has had the courtesy to organise?
		
Click to expand...

i expect not  you better do the honours for him!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 27, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Is Fish going to be allowed back on the forum to post the results of the event that he has had the courtesy to organise?
		
Click to expand...

He's going to arrange for them to be posted by some else on his behalf.

FTF


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 27, 2015)

Back from a fabulous day , very well organised by Fish, right from the coffee and bacon butties on arrival to ensuring we had the best day of the year weatherwise 

Great course to play and mix of holes, greens in excellent condition and running very true after their morning iron. Left a few putts out there 

Superb company from FP's  Wrighty1874: DaveMc1: Callawayne and great to catch up with old mates and meets new faces.

Fish will e-mail results to LP or LL to be  posted here later.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll be the first to say it was a cracking day, my thanks to Robin for organising and his company today. I even gave him a good giggle by just managing to knob one 6" past the ladies tee on the 3rd.  

Thanks also to Ian and Glynn for their company.  Ian if your putter had been even lukewarm today you would have walked it, well if not walked it gave the winner a run for his money.  As I said to you at the course Glynn all you need are the low stroke index holes where you really concentrate.  25 handicapper getting 3 points on each of stroke index 1 2 and 3 and 4 point on SI 6.  You really have the potential to get that handicap down quickly.

For info guys the day was won by Upsidedown with 39 points off 5.  A cracking round of golf.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2015)

Posted by BanFish on twitter:




Love it when a golf club goes that extra mile.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 27, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Posted by BanFish on twitter:

View attachment 14682


Love it when a golf club goes that extra mile.
		
Click to expand...

They really were very very welcoming and that sign was a great touch :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			They really were very very welcoming and that sign was a great touch :thup:
		
Click to expand...

39 points off 5 handicap?  That's seriously good golf, congrats. AND you have a reg shaft driver?!!!  There's hope for me yet.

Come on, tell us the tale of your round.


----------



## glynntaylor (Mar 27, 2015)

Excellent day out there... Thanks for organising Robin ( Free the Fish ) and great company with you, Malc and Ian. 

Shame I left my short game at home, but luckily my driver decide to come for a ride and game of golf today!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 27, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			39 points off 5 handicap?  That's seriously good golf, congrats. AND you have a reg shaft driver?!!!  There's hope for me yet.

Come on, tell us the tale of your round.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:  Apart from the second drove the ball really well and made some birdies and bogies 3/5  Made some good up and downs


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 27, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Cheers :thup:  Apart from the second drove the ball really well and made some birdies and bogies 3/5  Made some good up and downs 

Click to expand...

Oh and wearing a Zero Fricton glove helped


----------



## ibsmith04 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'd like to add my thanks to Robin for a great day, great greens, great organisation, great course and great company. Despite my inept putting I thoroughly enjoyed the day. The only downside for me was the LONG wait for the roadworks to get on the A14, but we can hardly lay that one on Fish.

Best of luck to upsidedown at Hill Side.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Crow (Mar 27, 2015)

A great day's golf superbly organised by Robin and, as has been mentioned above, Coventry GC were very welcoming.

Thanks to my playing partners, Paul, Mark and Mark, really enjoyed the round, and very well played upsidedown, he even won the nearest the pin!

The only thing that let the day down was the standard of my golf, even my driving deserted me today, I can't remember finding one fairway, and I struggled to 25 points. (The zero friction glove didn't help me)


----------



## mexicomark (Mar 27, 2015)

Well played upsidedown, 39 points and nearest the pin. Not a bad days golf. 

Thanks to fish for arranging the meet, and we couldn't have asked for a better day weather wise. Sunglasses and suncream were even mentioned! 

Coventry Golf Club were great hosts and the course was a tough test, as my score proves. And those bacon rolls were great.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 27, 2015)

Firstly I would like to thank everyone who attended in today's Midland "Race to Hillside" qualifying round at Coventry golf Club.  Everyone arrived in plenty of time and we all enjoyed a chat, a coffee and our bacon butties before going out to warm up prior to our tee times.


A huge thanks to my club (Coventry) for being such excellent hosts, the friendly welcome shown towards all my guests was exemplary, Kay (Secretary) and Martin (Pro) were on hand along with all their support staff to ensure our competition ran smoothly before, during and afterwards.

The course was in very good condition considering all the rain we have had and the greens had been ironed just prior to going out, which I think caught a few people out being true but very quick! 

We all went off the whites which were all slightly forward of our true competitions tees but with a good mix of handicaps this was for the best in what could be deemed still as winter conditions, although I did order a dry day and we indeed got a great sunny day.

Scores on the doors.

Upsidedown (5) - 39
Fish (21) - 34 "on count back"
Wrighty1874 (9) - 34
Ibsmith04 (6) - 33
Bigfoot (14) - 32
DaveMc1 (25) - 30
Glynntaylor (25) - 29
Sweatsock41 (14) - 26
Crow (8) - 25
Mexicomark (11) - 23
Callawayne (28) - 20


I didn't have P1ng's card and unfortunately I have forgotten his score but he didn't need to hand the card in as he wasn't entering the qualifier.




Congratulations to Upsidedown (Ben) for a very credible 39 points off his 5 handicap on a course not played before, his 5 x pars and 1 birdie on the front was bettered on the back with another 5 pars but 2 birdies (back-to-back) and he justifiably wins the Midlands Regional Qualifier and a free place at Hillside on the 21st May with a 2 over gross, but, then not being satisfied with that, he also won the Â£18 pro shop prize for nearest the pin on our 17th par 3 and duly put it towards 2 sleeves of the new Prov1 balls from the pro shop.

Thank you for all travelling to my new club, I hope you all enjoyed my course and your day and I look forward to meeting you all again soon around the country at one of the many Golf Monthly meets we all love to get involved in.  I shall be arranging a large late summer meet at Coventry Golf Club, details to follow.

Acknowledgements: 

Ibsmith04, Sweatsock41 & Glynntaylor for being great company today:
Kay (Secretary CGC) for fitting me in at short notice: 
Martin (Pro CGC) for being the catalyst and making the day run smoothly:
Pokerjoke (Tony) for posting this:


Another Â£10 now heading to Val for Mentmore, I think I've paid for Hillside already lol.

Thank again everyone, it was emotional ;-)
Fish x


.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry I cant download and upload pics we will have to wait to Fish starts being a good boy


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry I cant download and upload pics we will have to wait to Fish starts being a good boy
		
Click to expand...

could be a long wait then :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 27, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Posted by BanFish on twitter:

View attachment 14682


Love it when a golf club goes that extra mile.
		
Click to expand...

What a great touch by Coventry.

Well done fish on organising another successful meet sounded a great day :thup:

39 points as well off 5 handicap is great scoring by upside down :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 27, 2015)

That bleeding m6! Took me hours to get back 

anyway, that doesn't come near to spoiling what was a cracking couple of days, but I'm gonna do a thread on that later in the week when my golfings done.

so, thanks to fish, Nick, dangerous dave, Wayne and Ben for putting up with me! I loved every minute of it. 

Scored 30 points, which is a gm meet high for me, so alls good :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sounds like a great day. Not jealous much sitting in my office looking at the weather outside!

Just a heads up for any low hc's fancying a game here....

I don't know what they call Midlands for entries sake, but the midland golf Union have an event here in a couple of months.

You have to live in their catchment area whatever that is, and play off 7 or lower.

2 rounds, light lunch and supper for Â£30.

I hate filling forms in and sending cheques, but I will do for this!


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 28, 2015)

I may be be a bit late with this but many thanks to Fish for a superb day at Coventry Golf Club.

Right from the off everyone there was very friendly and helpful. Thanks for the great company to PING, CROW and MEXICOMARK. 

Well done UPSIDEDOWN on what sounds like a great round of golf. Pity you can't play the pairs comp at our place! 

I will look forward to another chance to get to CGC.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 28, 2015)

Enjoyed the day and  course was in good nick considering the rain we had this week.Great round by Ben.Well done Robin on organising the event. Good to see Sutton again after 5 years or more.Safe trip to Scotland Dave.


----------



## callawayne (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanx for a great day fish.realy enjoyed playing with dave wrighty and well done ben.hope i didnt slow you down with my poor  efforts,hope for better next time we meet


----------



## PIng (Mar 28, 2015)

Once again, another great day organised by Fish - he really is a credit to the forum and GM - Free the Fish! I'm really looking forward to the summer meet and improving on my measly 26 points.

Great course, great weather and a really warm welcome from the club - I was especially impressed that the pro took the trouble to chat with us while we were enjoying breakfast and give us a few bits of advice about the course.

And of course, thank you to my playing partners Nick, Mark & Mark for the company and for helping me find my wayward drives.


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies and comments in my absence, I'm pleased everyone enjoyed their day and my clubs hospitality and the course.

I'm looking to put a forum meet together later in the year possibly with a bit of scran and make a really decent day of it and believe me the course will look and play totally different, so keep 'em peeled.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 1, 2015)

Good to have you back.


I for one will look out for another chance to play at Coventry.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2015)

Sounds like a cracking meet.

See you at Alwoodley Robin, any other Hillside qualifiers for you in the meantime......


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sounds like a cracking meet.

See you at Alwoodley Robin, any other Hillside qualifiers for you in the meantime......

Click to expand...

Mentmore a week Sunday and then no doubt Alwoodley will be my last opportunity, although it would have been cheaper just to pay for Hillside, but not as much fun :smirk:


----------

